
The Pros and Cons of AWS Serverless Express - allanchuapogs
https://medium.com/javascript-in-plain-english/the-pros-and-cons-of-aws-serverless-express-789996e4be32
======
allanchuapogs
A deep dive on the good and bad sides of the migration framework built by AWS
Labs for express-based legacy apps.

